# South Western RGS Gundog Trial 5/18/13 Kalamazoo



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

do to doooo [ trumpet blast ]
the Kalamazoo area RGS Fun Dog Trial will be May 18th at the Willow Lake Sportsman Club on 131 south of Schoolcraft, this event will invite the top 4 dogs from both Fushers and Pointers to the Gun dog of the Year event. there will also be a Clay shoot for $10 so bring extra shells. there is a viewing area for watching the dogs run, a lake to cool your dogs, and a very nice lodge if weather is unfriendly. send entries to RGS dog trial 6264 king highway,kalamazoo mi 49048, contact Jim Altman 2693305839 for questions or to help, Judges and birds are confirmed
flier info to follow as the info makes its way through RGS. thankyou and stay thristy my friend. 
rumor has it Last years Flushing dog winner will put on a 1on 1 clinic at this event!:tdo12:
oh I started the rumor:help:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Awesome news Jim. You put on a nice trial last year and I am going to miss most of the other trials due to prior commitments. I will be there for sure.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks ,but I had some great help that really did the heavy lifting


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

jimmyjette14 said:


> thanks ,but I had some great help that really did the heavy lifting


Good managers hire good people to work for them. Can't wait for it. Please post your flyer ASAP.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

BIGSP said:


> Good managers hire good people to work for them. Can't wait for it. Please post your flyer ASAP.


 
Bring the right shells or the right gun this time Mav deserves that much


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Bring the right shells or the right gun this time Mav deserves that much


True dat!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

what is for lunch?


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nick I would say Fried German dogs but no e collars are allowed :lol:

there is time a spaces for flushers and pointers,
remember we will also have a fune clay event running during the day this should help fill the time and create a sporting fun day


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

How are the entries?


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

have just a few entries at this time ,but expect it to pick up now, Rgs is re mailing , but if you need an enty form I have some I can mail to you , I will see if I can get it to my email and might be able to send it that way also, just call me or email, or even pm me


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/UserFiles/File/13KalamazooDogTrial.pdf

There is the flier


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

tanks man


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

jimmyjette14 said:


> tanks man


You are welcome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

need to get the entries in !!!,


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Entry form and check is in the mail. 1 rookie Griffon along with his hdcp.
We are anticipating a top 35 finish.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim58 said:


> Entry form and check is in the mail. 1 rookie Griffon along with his hdcp.
> We are anticipating a top 35 finish.


If you bribe the judges you might get higher
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> If you bribe the judges you might get higher
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So what would it take to move up to 33rd or maybe even 32nd? (I'm a natural overachiever)


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim how are the entries?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

very slim, need to get the entries in


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

We need entries to support a great cause
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

